# You know this lens?



## kinoflex (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Davor (Feb 19, 2011)

wow that's old. 45mm? or is that the aperture


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes that's one of three aperture scales. I think it relates to using just the front cell, both front and rear unscrew...front 9 1/2" rear 8". Has ~15 blade i/d. And it's old. Mid/late 19th century


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 19, 2011)

kinoflex said:


> Yes that's one of three aperture scales. I think it relates to using just the front cell, both front and rear unscrew...front 9 1/2" rear 8". Has ~15 blade i/d. And it's old. Mid/late 19th century


 
Any markings at all on it? Most likely for the old studio cameras. Could be a soft focus lens, pretty much sought after by portrait photographers.


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

Improvised mount: 1880's lens onto digital  (t-mount tube from a 400mm coupled together with an inverted 46mm metal, RF lens shade). Registration distance roughly accurate (with some stopping-down). I'll experiment with adjustment and hopefully make some pictures in daylight tomorrow..flowers or something )


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

I was just playing around, wondering if someone would ID it . It's a W.Watson & Sons 5" Holos Wide Angle lens, produced between 1883 and 1907. 



Mitica100 said:


> kinoflex said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that's one of three aperture scales. I think it relates to using just the front cell, both front and rear unscrew...front 9 1/2" rear 8". Has ~15 blade i/d. And it's old. Mid/late 19th century
> ...


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 20, 2011)

kinoflex said:


> I was just playing around, wondering if someone would ID it . It's a W.Watson & Sons 5" Holos Wide Angle lens, produced between 1883 and 1907.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha... Playing around? OK, I'll play. What was the selling price of this lens when it was first released? LOL  (I do happen to know, I am that old...)


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

You too? I used to drink with Daguerre in the Follies Bergere. 
The price hmmm let me think, it was a while back......three Shillings (and you got a bag of toffees as change)


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 20, 2011)

:lmao: Yeah, I remember the good ol' days...  And you're spot on! Carry on, mate.

BTW, this lens will cover slightly more than 8x10.


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm at your website. Really good !


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 20, 2011)

kinoflex said:


> I'm at your website. Really good !


 
Thanks Kino!

To reply to your other post, I think the lens would cover 11x14 so, yeah, it could be classified as an ULF lens. I am not sure but I know it will cover a bit more than 8x10.


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info Mitica


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 20, 2011)

You should be able to process it. It's not very hard, perhaps a little harder than 120 and 35mm formats because I have done it in an open tray in total darkness and with a metronome set at 60bps so I can count the minutes and seconds. I have processed a few 8x10 sheets and more 4x5. For the 4x5 I use a set of tubes called BTZS and sold by a friend of mine at the View Camera Sore (online). I like these tubes and developing with them, always the same results if processed correctly.

Glad you joined APUG. It's a great place to ask questions and find answers. I should visit there more often, haven't been there in a while.


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

Those tubes look great. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 20, 2011)

kinoflex said:


> Those tubes look great. Thanks for the link.


 
You're very welcome. If you watch the demo video you'll see me playing the violin for Mr. Fred Newman, the owner. LOL Cover your ears!!!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a torrid affair with that lens in the summer of 1984...she looks almost the same as she did back then...tanned, smooth, lovely...

We drank wine, went to movies, had dinners out...and then one day, she disappeared. I left her sitting on a bench in Atlantic City, New Jersey. I turned around for a few seconds at most, and when I turned back, she was...gone....

I had long wondered what had happened to her...


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

She was 99 in '84 lol. Maybe this is her long lost twin sister? i bought a bag a random photojunk from a curio shop for about $20 US. It was at the bottom of the bag, all covered in crap. A bunch of Durst/Schneider enlarger lenses too (one of them is a good'un - Componon)


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> kinoflex said:
> 
> 
> > Those tubes look great. Thanks for the link.
> ...


 
 I will watch that video. Right now i'm getting low on mobile top-up..so videos are embargo'd today.


----------



## kinoflex (Feb 20, 2011)

(for Derrel)


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ain't she sexy???  Wow!


----------

